# Alabama state finals MECA



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Come enter The New SQ Demo format ! 
You pick the song! Time to show the judges how good your car sounds! Your way.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

SQ demo? That sounds pretty cool. Is it a separate contest?


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Very Neat!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

that sounds pretty dang cool.

gonna have to get my mix CDs goin. 

PARTY PEOPLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh, and I'll be there. May be bringing my (almost) 3 year old with me. So, wish me luck. lol.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm sure we can help out with the little one. Bring toys!


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Sounds cool. Maybe I'll enter the money round this year.

Chuck


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Every time I say I'm gonna be at one of these shows, I bail at the last minute. So I'll just say that I'd really like to go to this one but make no promises.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Kevin K said:


> I'm sure we can help out with the little one. Bring toys!


Steve has a TV in the waiting area. Erin bring DVD's...LOL

Chuck


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

bump!


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

Aaron, I will be at your house at 6am to either wake you up or hassle you into coming.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Ah dammit! I just realized this was a Sunday show. Thats probably gonna mean I aint going. Wasnt really looking forward to the 3.5 hour drive but wouldnt have been so bad if it was on Saturday. Plus, its the start of football season!


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Come on !


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

MacLeod said:


> Ah dammit! I just realized this was a Sunday show. Thats probably gonna mean I aint going. Wasnt really looking forward to the 3.5 hour drive but wouldnt have been so bad if it was on Saturday. Plus, its the start of football season!


Football started last week. There is a thing called a radio to listen to the games. Steve has a TV in the waiting area. 3.5 hours is a commute in ATL. How many shows are on a Saturday? I mean really! I need 17 more excuses before I give you back your man card.

Chuck


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

stereo_luver said:


> Football started last week.


Amateurs. Doesn't count. 



> There is a thing called a radio to listen to the games.


There's a thing called a TV and you can actually WATCH the game. 



> 3.5 hours is a commute in ATL.


I spend 9-10 hours a day driving. 7 hour drives on my day off aren't as much fun as they used to be. 2.5 hours to Nashville is about all I can handle anymore. 



> How many shows are on a Saturday?


Used to be a bunch. If I'm gonna get back home at 11:30 PM, I'd rather it not be when I have to get up 5.5 hours later and go lug around 200 pound kegs all day. 



> I mean really! I need 17 more excuses before I give you back your man card.


I've been married for 10 years and spend my evenings watching Word Girl and Curious George with my little boy. I lost my man card a long time ago.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Where were you ! Chuck!!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

thanks for hosting this one, Steve!


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

audioxincsq said:


> Where were you ! Chuck!!


I left the NC gtg headed to your show and hit an 18 wheeler tire and rim on I-85 south of Charlotte, NC. I barely limped home on a spare and the better of the 2 bent right side wheels. If for nothing else I wanted some time in front of your HU and processor to ready myself for when mine arrives.

Believe me when I say I had full intentions of being there. I have 23-25 people who knew I was headed your way.

Chuck


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

That sucks chuck glad to here your ok.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

I can vouch for chuck that he left NC with full intentions of coming to Alabama! He was on a mission. Oh, and where's the pics?


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

How'd the SQ demo thing go? That sounds like a cool idea.


----------

